# Milan: APACF show alle 23 in diretta social.



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Come già ampiamente preannunciato in precedenza, tra poco, alle ore 23 - 23,15 il Milan darà il via all'adesso passiamo alle cose formali show. Fassone e Mirabelli, in diretta live sui social, parleranno del mercato estivo del Milan.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente preannunciato in precedenza, tra poco, alle ore 23 - 23,15 il Milan darà il via all'adesso passiamo alle cose formali show. Fassone e Mirabelli, in diretta live sui social, parleranno del mercato estivo del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ma che è sta cafonata?


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente preannunciato in precedenza, tra poco, alle ore 23 - 23,15 il Milan darà il via all'adesso passiamo alle cose formali show. Fassone e Mirabelli, in diretta live sui social, parleranno del mercato estivo del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Interessantissimo eh


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente preannunciato in precedenza, tra poco, alle ore 23 - 23,15 il Milan darà il via all'adesso passiamo alle cose formali show. Fassone e Mirabelli, in diretta live sui social, parleranno del mercato estivo del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Aspetto di sentire cosa diranno prima di commentare. Inutile a mio parere farlo prima. Hanno la chance di spiegare cosa è successo in questo mese di agosto.


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Che corazzata Potiomkin


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2017)

Sta sera si ride un po' .. potevano evitarsela se era per sponsorizzare il mercato fatto!


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2017)

Bah


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente preannunciato in precedenza, tra poco, alle ore 23 - 23,15 il Milan darà il via all'adesso passiamo alle cose formali show. Fassone e Mirabelli, in diretta live sui social, parleranno del mercato estivo del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



ormai non resta che aspettare e vedere in cosa consiste.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo, speriamo in qualche sorpresa (sponsor?) ma ormai non ci credo manco più a quello...
Speriamo Fassone sappia spiegare cosa è successo in sto ultimo mese


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Io vado controcorrente...sono davvero curiosissimo di sentire cosa dice e se spiega i retroscena economici


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente...sono davvero curiosissimo di sentire cosa dice e se spiega i retroscena economici



ma infatti se spiegano cosa è successo è quali sono stati i problemi tanto di cappello x la trasparenza. se invece si auto celebrano sarà una ****** pazzesca


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2017)

Io fossi in loro non direi proprio niente... a volte meglio stare zitti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Agosto 2017)

-


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

Diranno sicuramente qualcosa di interessante 
Chissà se diranno qualcosa su Raiola 
Comunque non lo vedrò. Mi leggo domani il resoconto. Mi guardo un film o dormo


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Link youtube?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Grave errore quello dell'Apacf, perché si presenteranno con tutte le facce sorridenti, mentre noi siamo non dico tristi, ma amareggiati, perché la rosa ha ancora delle lacune importanti e, quindi, dal mercato ci si aspettava qualcosa. 
In questo momento non c'è nemmeno tanta voglia di ridere sugli acquisti fatti, perché, per carità, la rosa è di livello, ma la panchina corta rischia di rivelarsi un problema grave, vista anche la sciagura che ci perseguita con gli infortunati.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

ma non possono almeno evitare sta roba??


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grave errore quello dell'Apacf, perché si presenteranno con tutte le facce sorridenti, mentre noi siamo non dico tristi, ma amareggiati, perché la rosa ha ancora delle lacune importanti e, quindi, dal mercato ci si aspettava qualcosa.
> In questo momento non c'è nemmeno tanta voglia di ridere sugli acquisti fatti, perché, per carità, la rosa è di livello, ma la panchina corta rischia di rivelarsi un problema grave, vista anche la sciagura che ci perseguita con gli infortunati.


Consolati pensando che l Inter se si spacca un centrale gioca con Ranocchia titolare, che giocherà per 2 mesi e passa con D Ambrosio titolare e se si rompe Perisic o Icardi gioca Eder.
Anche la Roma ha una rosa incompleta e scarsa in alcuni ruoli.
Se ci mancano un paio di riserve sopravviveremo! FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Consolati pensando che l Inter se si spacca un centrale gioca con Ranocchia titolare, che giocherà per 2 mesi e passa con D Ambrosio titolare e se si rompe Perisic o Icardi gioca Eder.
> Anche la Roma ha una rosa incompleta e scarsa in alcuni ruoli.
> Se ci mancano un paio di riserve sopravviveremo! FORZA MILAN!!!



Si, sembra che le nostre avversarie siano delle corazzate a leggere certi commenti ahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Consolati pensando che l Inter se si spacca un centrale gioca con Ranocchia titolare, che giocherà per 2 mesi e passa con D Ambrosio titolare e se si rompe Perisic o Icardi gioca Eder.
> Anche la Roma ha una rosa incompleta e scarsa in alcuni ruoli.
> Se ci mancano un paio di riserve sopravviveremo! FORZA MILAN!!!


Ma certo che sopravviveremo; per me arriveremo terzi lo stesso, ma resto un po' con l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ricordo chi, ma qualcuno ha scritto che il mercato in entrata per la Turchia finisce tra una settimana... ma magari sto sbagliando io...



Sì, è così. Solo che noi già siamo corti adesso, se cediamo il pur scarso Sosa, in caso di emergenza giochiamo con i pulcini.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, è così. Solo che noi già siamo corti adesso, se cediamo il pur scarso Sosa, in caso di emergenza giochiamo con i pulcini.



Sosa puo andare. Tanto non e una mezzala.
Gioca centrale dove ne abbiamo tanti, troppi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sosa puo andare. Tanto non e una mezzala.
> Gioca centrale dove ne abbiamo tanti, troppi.



Non è una mezzala ma permetterebbe a Montolivo di fare quel ruolo che gli è più congeniale rispetto al regista.


----------



## Pivellino (31 Agosto 2017)

Guarda, mi verso un bicchiere di pampero tanto per esorcizzare l'attesa del peggio.


----------



## wildfrank (31 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sta sera si ride un po' .. potevano evitarsela se era per sponsorizzare il mercato fatto!



Sai, la gente fimentica in fretta....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Io la diserterò. L'importante passi il messaggio che hanno fatto una cavolata pazzesca con questa cosa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

unica domanda che andrebbe fatta : avete venduto sosa e niang e non li avete sostituiti, xkè??...ovviamente essendoci Suma a condurre figurati se avrà le balle...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## babsodiolinter (31 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ormai non resta che aspettare e vedere in cosa consiste.



Speriamo sia almeno un annuncio di qualche sponsor "serio".
Se no davvero una cafonata....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2017)

Iniziata ora...

Vediamo se è una pagliacciata in stile interista e/o gallianesco o cosa...


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Iniziata ora...
> 
> Vediamo se è una pagliacciata in stile interista e/o gallianesco o cosa...



Lo sarà, vedrete


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Lo sarà, vedrete



Ma sto vedendo già la copertina del video.. Ma che roba è? Ma siamo diventati dei clown?


----------



## Sotiris (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già ampiamente preannunciato in precedenza, tra poco, alle ore 23 - 23,15 il Milan darà il via all'adesso passiamo alle cose formali show. Fassone e Mirabelli, in diretta live sui social, parleranno del mercato estivo del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



In questi termini una caduta di stile e una presa in giro.
In aggiunta al tweet di ieri un autogol mediatico clamoroso, quando ormai il tifoso si era adagiato, quasi tranquillamente, sull'idea del mercato chiuso.
In più non mi piace tutto questo protagonismo su due dirigenti, in particolare la posizione del direttore sportivo così esposta mediaticamente la trovo del tutto fuori luogo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2017)

Le 11 cose formali


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma sto vedendo già la copertina del video.. Ma che roba è? Ma siamo diventati dei clown?



no questo no non lo accetto...no...l'ho appena vista...siete dei BUFFONI...ma questi sanno che sono al Milan??...ma in che mani siamo santo dio ma l'avete vista la copertina??...ma sono seri??


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> In questi termini una caduta di stile e una presa in giro.
> In aggiunta al tweet di ieri un autogol mediatico clamoroso, quando ormai il tifoso si era adagiato, quasi tranquillamente, sull'idea del mercato chiuso.
> In più non mi piace tutto questo protagonismo su due dirigenti, in particolare la posizione del direttore sportivo così esposta mediaticamente la trovo del tutto fuori luogo.





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> no questo no non lo accetto...no...l'ho appena vista...siete dei BUFFONI...ma questi sanno che sono al Milan??...ma in che mani siamo santo dio ma l'avete vista la copertina??...ma sono seri??



Nemmeno Ruiu con Galliani toccava questi livelli.... Sono sconvolto..


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Si va beh adesso non è che si valuta per la copertina eh, ma siamo seri. Ma basta.
Ho bruttissime sensazioni sul CONTENUTO, ma della copertina chi se ne frega.
Eh cavolo...


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2017)

sta cosa se la gioca con il ballo di suning. 

bah, vediamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Perché continuo a sperare che presentino un acquisto, perché...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Si va beh adesso non è che si valuta per la copertina eh, ma siamo seri. Ma basta.
> Ho bruttissime sensazioni sul CONTENUTO, ma della copertina chi se ne frega.
> Eh cavolo...



Ma sei serio? Locandina stile film "Produced by", le facce di Fassone e Mirabelli, "Gli 11 acquisti formali" nemmeno stessi parlando di trofei.. che teatrino.. nemmeno tra liceali..


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché continuo a sperare che presentino un acquisto, perché...



Tipo: Ed ora, vediamo se c'è anche la 12esima cosa formale... e spunta qualcuno. Eh magari, ma è impossibile.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2017)

La stessa tempestività con cui hanno preso il top player e la mezzala di riserva, però... eh...


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma fatevele due risate...che tristezza! 

Questi sono i format che vanno nei più grandi club del mondo! Il calcio è anche spettacolo. Sveglia!!

Avete mai visto i canali di bayern monaco, chelsea, manchester, real madrid ecc? Beh, sappiate che potreste incappare ad esempio in un ancelotti che cucina la pasta alla carbonara con lo chef del bayern mentre spiega la ricetta. 
Con la nuova strategia comunicativa grazie a dio dopo mille anni ci stiamo allineando anche noi e c'è gente che si scandalizza perchè vuole le cose "serie".


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Si va beh adesso non è che si valuta per la copertina eh, ma siamo seri. Ma basta.
> Ho bruttissime sensazioni sul CONTENUTO, ma della copertina chi se ne frega.
> Eh cavolo...


ma basta santo dio ma cosa siamo a Zelig??...ma che è sta roba??


----------



## Alfabri (31 Agosto 2017)

Oh raga e datevi na calmata, è una trovata pubblicitaria, e vuole avvicinare il tifo generalista alla dirigenza di una grande squadra di calcio.
Un'operazione simpatia forse discutibile, ma secondo me efficace.
Non facciamo nè gli sconvolti nè gli incontentabili, dopo questo mercato è comunque fuori luogo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ma fatevele due risate...che tristezza!
> 
> Questi sono i format che vanno nei più grandi club del mondo! Il calcio è anche spettacolo. Sveglia!!
> 
> ...


Infatti. Io sulla "scena" non ho nulla da dire, sinceramente; resto amareggiato dall'incompletezza della rosa.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tipo: Ed ora, vediamo se c'è anche la 12esima cosa formale... e spunta qualcuno. Eh magari, ma è impossibile.



Sarebbe stata una mossa geniale... clamorosa... Facevamo altri 5000 abbonamenti...


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Locandina stile film "Produced by", le facce di Fassone e Mirabelli, "Gli 11 acquisti formali" nemmeno stessi parlando di trofei.. che teatrino.. nemmeno tra liceali..



E' il mondo che si evolve in questo verso, che piaccia o meno.
Queste cose, come scritto da un altro utente, le fanno già all'estero.
Nessuno ricorderà, nel bene o nel male, una copertina di un video su...


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2017)

Mi sono accorto adesso che una delle 11 cose formali è Antonio Donnarumma


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E' il mondo che si evolve in questo verso, che piaccia o meno.
> Queste cose, come scritto da un altro utente, le fanno già all'estero.
> Nessuno ricorderà, nel bene o nel male, una copertina di un video su...
> Capisco dobbiamo criticare a priori ogni cosa ma a tutto c'è un limite, aspettiamo e vediamo.



Quindi questa per te non è auto-celebrazione (come ha negato il buon Campopiano)?


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Non ci possono restituire Kucka?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non ci possono restituire Kucka?


Davvero, come alternativa di Kessiè sarebbe stato buono per un anno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

Quindi davvero nulla?

L'iniziativa poteva pure starci, ma domani, non oggi. Così non ha molto senso


----------



## Alfabri (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quindi questa per te non è auto-celebrazione (come ha negato il buon Campopiano)?



E quindi?
Due dirigenti che ci mettono la faccia. Senza filtri.
Io non avrei mai potuto chiedere di meglio in questo senso.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2017)

6 vittorie su 6 squadra nettamente rinforzata e ci sono ancora le checche isteriche mah


----------



## King of the North (31 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia quanta depressione........se c'è una cosa che abbiamo tutti capito subito è la notevole differenza di comunicazione tra la vecchia e la nuova società. Guadagnini sa bene quello che fa, comunicazione fresca, giovane e coinvolgente. Poi oh, se preferite guardare Top calcio fate pure....


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Agosto 2017)

Questa cosa ce la si poteva veramente risparmiare


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quindi questa per te non è auto-celebrazione (come ha negato il buon Campopiano)?



Un po si, ma ripeto: a me interessa cosa diranno.
Una copertina è piu inutile di Poli


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Oh raga e datevi na calmata, è una trovata pubblicitaria, e vuole avvicinare il tifo generalista alla dirigenza di una grande squadra di calcio.
> Un'operazione simpatia forse discutibile, ma secondo me efficace.
> Non facciamo nè gli sconvolti nè gli incontentabili, dopo questo mercato è comunque fuori luogo.



Il tifo generalista? Il tifo generalità é imbestialito. Fatti un giro sugli account social. Insulti in tutte le lingue del mondo per sta boiata. Il tifoso generalità é quello che ti fa fatturare...e se si sente preso in giro ti affossa. Devono evitare queste cose.


----------



## Eziomare (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma e' iniziata? La danno solo su Facebook?


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sai, la gente fimentica in fretta....



Non fraintendermi, sono ultracontento del mercato fatto e fino a metà luglio se mi prendevi Kalinic non avrei osato chiedere nulla in più. Il problema é che han fatto delle dichiarazioni e dei nomi pesanti, bastava non prenderci in giro e dire certe cose solo se si é sicuri e non cercare di imitare gli ultimi anni della passata gestione ... Forza Milan sempre e comunque


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Questa cosa ce la si poteva veramente risparmiare



più che altro già siamo massacrati dalla stampa...dopo sta roba apriti cielo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

L'iniziativa per me non è sbagliata. Sono sbagliati i tempi. Bastava farla domani. 

Io sono ancora qui che spero nel botto


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Io mi sto commuovendo.. Grazie alla società.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2017)

Sta andando in onda il video introduttivo. Sintonizzatevi se vi interessa perché la diretta sta per cominciare.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

"Il campo da sempre il resbonso"


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Agosto 2017)

Io ci spero ancora...lo so, sono un pirla.


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il tifo generalista? Il tifo generalità é imbestialito. Fatti un giro sugli account social. Insulti in tutte le lingue del mondo per sta boiata. Il tifoso generalità é quello che ti fa fatturare...e se si sente preso in giro ti affossa. Devono evitare queste cose.



Il tifo è bene che si adegui perchè tutte le grandi società vincenti d''Europa adottano una strategia che è paragonabile al nuovo corso che sta seguendo il milan. Addirittula in parlato simultaneo inglese.
Siamo la prima squadra Italiana che fa cose di questo tipo (ripeto, le altre, quelle che più fatturano, lo fanno da una decina d'anni)


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2017)

Cominciata la diretta


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Si sono dimenticati completamente di Musacchio


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

niente video celebrativo...inutile seguire....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Io ci spero ancora...lo so, sono un pirla.


Siamo due pirla, tranquillo.


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2017)

Suma: "eccoci alla cosona formale" 

Boh


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Devo dire che un sorriso me l'anno strappato! Li adoro ahah


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Suma: "eccoci alla cosona formale"
> 
> Boh



Boh.. Quante volte dovranno ancora ripetere "cose formali"?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Devo dire che un sorriso me l'anno strappato! Li adoro ahah


Vero, anche a me  ma è dura soprassedere, da un punto di vista squisitamente tecnico, sulle lacune della rosa...


----------



## ARKANA (31 Agosto 2017)

se vabbe se le cantano e se le suonano da soli, che buffonata


----------



## Sotiris (31 Agosto 2017)

E' imbarazzante.
E mi sembrano imbarazzati pure Fassone e Mirabelli, solo Suma cerca di metterci entusiasmo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> se vabbe se le cantano e se le suonano da soli, che buffonata



Si.. un po' come Pellegatti faceva le domande a Berlusconi del tipo "Com'è essere il presidente più titolato di sempre?"...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

Ora entra in diretta aubameyang!


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Il tifo è bene che si adegui perchè tutte le grandi società vincenti d''Europa adottano una strategia che è paragonabile al nuovo corso che sta seguendo il milan. Addirittula in parlato simultaneo inglese.
> Siamo la prima squadra Italiana che fa cose di questo tipo (ripeto, le altre, quelle che più fatturano, lo fanno da una decina d'anni)



Vedrai come saranno felici i social di sta roba...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, anche a me  ma è dura soprassedere, da un punto di vista squisitamente tecnico, sulle lacune della rosa...



Eh vabbè...sarò ripetitivo ma non importa: almeno abbiamo una rosa seria e di cui essere orgogliosi. Incompleta o no è comunque una delle migliori del campionato nell' 11 titolare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Le domande scelte da Suma, eh...


----------

